# IPv6 utilities ?!

## befkonijn

Where can I find ping6 & traceroute6 for Gentoo,

they seem to be missing   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Scandium

same problem here

----------

## trapni

you can fill out a feature-request in bugs.gentoo.org  :Wink: 

----------

## Xor

Hi Folks

I just managed to get postfix with the following patch:

http://cvs.pld.org.pl/SOURCES/postfix-ipv6.patch

compiling.... it's a tls+ipv6 patch, so in the"event" it works, it might be considered superior than the current  tls-patch...

the problem now is.... I can't think of I get postfix bind to an ipv6 port.... ok, first there is the mess with netstat.... but netstat -ntl should report a ipv6 addy in the event the process has an ipv6 addy (at least it looks so for ssh)

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:465           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:25            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN      

so I guess I don't have ipv6..... and currently our routeadv is broiken so I don't have a Global ipv6 addy.

A quick hint how I can tell postfix to _use_ ipv6 would be great....

regards

xor

----------

## Xor

he... I compiled the stuff on my debian box... and there it assigns ipv6 automagically (as promised).... hmmm....same procedure on gentoo..... and no ipv6... wither I have somehing very magical in my debian-config or there is somewhere elase something broekn?

----------

## Scandium

gentoo-sources supports IPv6 support as well, so it's no kernel problem.

And for the neccessary tools (ping6, traceroute6 etc.) there is a package sys-apps/net-tools which includes those (I didn't find it because I searched in net-*/ all the time and

grep -rli IPv6 /usr/portage/*-*

didn't return anything useful)

----------

## Xor

according to qpkg there is no ping in net-tools..... there is one in netkit-base.... nnut either don't have a ping6....

----------

## Scandium

well, net-tools is meant to include ping6, traceroute6 etc. at least by what the author says on the website ...

Perhaps Gentoo cut out ipv6 support (definatly don't think so) or you need to set the IPv6 use flag in order to have it available after compilation...

I'll test it when I have time to and post it here

----------

## Xor

I do have the ipv6 flag set - anyway, no ping6

----------

## Scandium

btw I posted a bug report yesterday and the bug was assigned to a dev already...let's wait  :Smile: 

----------

## Xor

ok boys and girls.... here comes my second ugly ebuild.... I know, it should be posted to bugs... but, it's really just a "patch" to get ping6, tracepath6 and traceroute6 - the ebuild is quite ugly and could be surly improved, the sources are a little bit broken, so there are no man files installed with the ebuild.... but here it comes.....

I took the ebuild from netkit as template... the docbook is needed to make the man's - as soon as the package fixes some issues with the Makefile. (I don't know if the DEPEND work)

cheers

xor

iputils-020124-r1.ebuild (well -alpha would fit better...)

# Copyright 1999-2000 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/netkit-base/netkit-base-0.17-r6.ebuild,v 1.2 2002/07/11 06:30:55 drobbins Exp $

S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}

DESCRIPTION="Standard linux net thingees "

SRC_URI="ftp://ftp.inr.ac.ru/ip-routing/${PN}-ss${PV}.tar.gz"

DEPEND="virtual/glibc

        app-text/docbook-sgml"

src_compile() {

    #./configure || die

    #cp MCONFIG MCONFIG.orig

    #sed -e "s/-O2/${CFLAGS}  -Wstrict-prototypes -fomit-frame-pointer/"

    #sed -e "s:^CFLAGS=.*:CFLAGS=${CFLAGS} -Wall -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-qual -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline:" \

    #       MCONFIG.orig > MCONFIG

    ln -s doc html

    emake      || die "compile problem in main"

#   emake html || die "compile problem in html"

#   emake man  || die "compile problem in man"

#   echo ${S}

#   make

}

src_install() {

    exeopts -m 4755

    exeinto /bin

    doexe ping6 tracepath6 traceroute6

    #if [ -z "`use build`" ]

    #then

    #   cd ${S}/etc.sample

    #   sed -e 's:in\.telnetd$:in.telnetd -L /usr/sbin/telnetlogin:' \

    #       < inetd.conf > inetd.conf.new

    #   mv inetd.conf.new inetd.conf

    #   cd ${S}

    #

    #   exeopts -m 755

    #   exeinto /usr/bin

    #   dosbin inetd/inetd

    #   doman inetd/inetd.8 inetd/daemon.3 ping/ping.8

    #

    #   dodoc BUGS ChangeLog README

    #   docinto samples ; dodoc etc.sample/*

    #   exeinto /etc/init.d ; newexe ${FILESDIR}/inetd.rc6 inetd

    #fi

    #emake install || die "install problem"

#   emake DESTDIR=${D} install || die "install problem"

}

----------

